# London To Brighton Veteran Car Rally Bike Chase



## ianrauk (2 Sep 2009)

Advance notice for those who wish to Cycle the London to Brighton Veteran Car Rally Route on November 1st

This ride is usually organized by a very fine chap called Paul from Lewisham Cyclists and for the past few years a good few Cycling peeps have followed the Veteran cars down to Brighton. What makes this a great ride is that a lot of the roads are marshalled and/or closed to normal traffic. So it is a jolly good jape. The cars are all pre 1905, so most will be slower then the bikes. . There also seems to be a great camaraderie between the car drivers and the cyclists.

The date for this years rally is Sunday November 1st.
Meeting places are usually Greenwich, Forest Hill and East Croydon of which I will post more information as I get it.

*Here's* a report and some pics of last years ride


----------



## Aperitif (2 Sep 2009)

Hmmm. Do we ride with tow bars, just in case?  Interesting.


----------



## mike e (2 Sep 2009)

Right that's it, I'm sold.

I have just looked through the pictures and came across this:-


----------



## mike e (2 Sep 2009)

Trying again, there's a bit of deja-vu going on here..............

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2405/1858200933_b468d6b24b.jpg


----------



## mike e (2 Sep 2009)

OK, the link works, it would have been nice to get the pic up on here for full effect, no doubt someone has the know-how.

I would personally draft that car all the way from London to Brighton....


----------



## ianrauk (2 Sep 2009)

Here you go mate


----------



## mike e (2 Sep 2009)

ianrauk said:


> Here you go mate



Ahh, thank you very much, now tell me this picture isn't reason enough to do this ride...

4 people in a ye olde car wearing shell suits and ski goggles...


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Sep 2009)

^Is that Penelope P & the AntHill mob I spy?


----------



## mike e (2 Sep 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> ^Is that Penelope P & the AntHill mob I spy?



Yes, and what you can't see is the hole in the bottom of the car floor and all 4 of them are actually running...


----------



## redjedi (2 Sep 2009)

Mike I think you just need to move down south. You're spending more time down here than me


----------



## mike e (2 Sep 2009)

redjedi said:


> Mike I think you just need to move down south. You're spending more time down here than me



There's method in my madness, this is the same weekend as the FNRttC so I'll be already down south, might as well make the most of my visit's....

Gersh's ride at the end of November is also another FNRttC weekend. It's kind of like the A Team "I love it when a plan comes together"


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIfuaUTH9Y4


The "A" in our case been "ASTANA"...


----------



## DJ (3 Sep 2009)

This looks great fun, will try and make it with Son number one from East Croydon !!!!!

Does that rhyme!!!![scratches head]


----------



## ianrauk (9 Sep 2009)

Nice one, will definately be at East Croydon to meet you..
It's not a tough ride either, no Ditchling Beacon...



DJ said:


> This looks great fun, will try and make it with Son number one from East Croydon !!!!!
> 
> Does that rhyme!!!![scratches head]


----------



## Speck (9 Sep 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> ^Is that Penelope P & the AntHill mob I spy?



looks more like Jimmy Saville


----------



## gaz (9 Sep 2009)

oooooo east croydon, only a mile from my house, so might give it a hit. and no beacon? and not 40,000 cyclists? sounds good to me.


----------



## Speck (9 Sep 2009)

gaz said:


> oooooo east croydon, only a mile from my house, so might give it a hit. and no beacon? and not 40,000 cyclists? sounds good to me.



that's not a very good Jimmy Saville impression


----------



## Mista Preston (9 Sep 2009)

This is interesting. Whats the milage and how long does it take?

thanks
Clive


----------



## ianrauk (9 Sep 2009)

About 50 miles, it's not a frenetic race. A couple of stops, Crawley and Ansty.. we got to Brighton about 1pm last year.. had a beer and fish & chips on the beach then got a train home



Mista Preston said:


> This is interesting. Whats the milage and how long does it take?
> 
> thanks
> Clive


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Sep 2009)

Sounds an appealing plan!


----------



## Wigsie (10 Sep 2009)

This does sound like fun.... keep us posted.


----------



## Globalti (16 Sep 2009)

Great wheeze but.... the fumes! You don't appreciate how clean-burning modern cars are until you get behind anything pre-about 2000. Motorbikes still smell because they don't have all the emissions equipment, but not as bad as a vintage car with low-tech valve guides and piston rings.


----------



## Wigsie (16 Sep 2009)

Rigid Raider said:


> Great wheeze but.... the fumes! You don't appreciate how clean-burning modern cars are until you get behind anything pre-about 2000. Motorbikes still smell because they don't have all the emissions equipment, but not as bad as a vintage car with low-tech valve guides and piston rings.



Dont come then. 

Or just ride faster than the cars!


----------



## Aperitif (16 Sep 2009)

Cyclists who do this ride tend to suffer from the Benz...


----------



## rich p (16 Sep 2009)

Don't the cars use the M23?


----------



## Blue Hills (18 Sep 2009)

No the cars don't use the M23. There is a bit of not motorway but feels like it just before Brighton but after the first year when we ended up on it we now have a neat way round it.

I can confirm the ride is taking place this year - details will be posted on here early next week and at www.lewishamcyclists.net complete with contacts.

Diary it now - hint - it is an early start.

and to get you in the mood, the inspiration:


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wgiv_I2TkNc&feature=related


long clip though and doesn't show the countryside - but then they didn't film it there anyway. 

Do come along - it should be a great day - mouth organs and dogs optional.

Paul


----------



## Blue Hills (18 Sep 2009)

Info on what you'll be sharing the road with at:

http://www.lbvcr.com/

Paul


----------



## Blue Hills (23 Sep 2009)

Full details now sorted:

Mixing it with the cars – Sunday November 1

Roll up roll up for the third - and even better – Lewisham Cyclists trip to Brighton with the veteran cars – an event you may be aware of from that old favourite wet Sunday afternoon film Genevieve.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wgiv_I2TkNc&feature=related


None of the cars were made after 1905.

An early start to ensure that you’ll be in the thick of this rather mad but very British event.

Four choices of meeting point.

1: Under the arch at Hyde Park Corner (NOT MARBLE ARCH) at 6:40am for PROMPT departure at 7am with the first of the cars at dawn. This group will then follow the cars to Croydon at a medium pace to meet the other group at East Croydon railway station, aiming to arrive at 8am for a breather and to sort the rest of the ride into two groups, faster and slower. Contact William for this on 079392 87845 – NO TEXTS

2: Cutty Sark Gardens Greenwich for a PROMPT departure at 7:15

riding fast to

3: Forest Hill rail station forecourt for a PROMPT departure at 7:45 riding fast to the final pick up at East Croydon.

For 2 and 3, contact Katie on 079714 04806 - NO TEXTS

4: These rides will then meet outside East Croydon railway station at 8:15 where the ride will split into a faster and a slower group and then, wahay, it’s off on the increasingly open road with the cars.

Brief stops are planned in Crawley and Ansty for both rides.

IMPORTANT: BRING YOUR OWN FOOD – there will be no stopping for lunch. The groups may well meet up in Brighton for a drink and bite to eat in Brighton – the last two years, in glorious weather, we’ve even sat on the beach. Here’s hoping.

For reports and pics of the last two outings of this rather wonderful ride, go to:

www.lewishamcyclists.net/images/Gallery/Brighton%20with%20the%20Veterans/Brighton%20with%20the%20Veterans%20rep.html#report

www.lewishamcyclists.net/images/Gallery/Mixing%20it%20with%20the%20Cars%202008/Mixing%20it%20with%20the%20Cars%202008%20rep.html#report

If the links don’t work, go to www.lewishamcyclists.net, and click on galleries for November 2007 and November 2008.

Total distance a mere 55 miles - it’s a very direct route to Brighton. No climbing over Ditchling and you’ll hardly notice the North Downs. 

Official site of the event: for more details, including the 500 plus cars you’ll be sharing the road with:

http://www.lbvcr.com/

Mouth organs optional, but do check your brakes.
A Lewisham Cyclists/LCC ride


----------



## ianrauk (24 Sep 2009)

I will be at East Croydon for 8am folks... so will be more then happy to meet peeps there. For those who don't know me I will be wearing my CC Buff, so say hello.
Pretty sure Aunty Helen will be at East Croydon also.


----------



## Auntie Helen (24 Sep 2009)

I plan to be at East Croydon, yes, but it'll be a horribly early start again!! Maybe I'll stay with some relatives near there the night before.


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Sep 2009)

A few related audio visual clips to end your week nicely:

The link I used to use for the theme tune of this merry ride has started to point to nothing, so here's a few - one should hopefully last until that sunny November Sunday.

1: Old 78 very thoughtfully only just put up by a helpful 78 lady. Her note that Genevieve is in Australia is, I think, maybe out of date. My understanding is that it has been back in the UK for a while and that it will be in the field somewhere.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qOCB57OMGg


2: Theme from a chap's nice page about the film - if you follow the link back you'll see stuff about the film.

http://www.donbrockway.com/Larry Adler - Genevieve (53).mp3

3: A rather melancholy sounding rendition of the theme but enlivened by the photo caption: "Ambrose shows Rosalind Alan's headgasket" oo I never .. 


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrGWsX3Rxe8


4: Vid clip of last year’s event – no sign of us though. First bit is of the central London rally that takes place the day before. Gives a good idea of the event, including the merry roadside well-wishers.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drEY0LOmv3k&feature=related



By the way, I noticed that that clip of racing through south London in the ride details clearly shows at at least two points the intrepid racers being chased by a fair few cycles – so continue the tradition.

honk honk

Paul


----------



## BentMikey (28 Sep 2009)

I'm rather keen on doing this one!


----------



## ianrauk (28 Sep 2009)

More then happy to meet you on route to Croydon Mike


----------



## BentMikey (28 Sep 2009)

ianrauk said:


> More then happy to meet you on route to Croydon Mike



Cheers Ian! I'm rather tempted by riding up to HPC, but the slightly lazier Croydon option is also appealing. Are you up for an HPC start?


----------



## ianrauk (28 Sep 2009)

Will be keeping to the Croydon start Mike.
Meeting a few peeps there, and yes it's an easier option.. extra hour in bed for a start


----------



## Blue Hills (28 Sep 2009)

Obviously you'll see cars going through central london with HPC start, but there's also something rather special about leaving East Croydon then all of a sudden, once the police and marshalls cheerily wave you through, encountering the noise (and smell) of these things as they start to head off on the open road - if you're in the fast group in particular, that's when the thrill begins. Wherever you join and whichever group you're in, I'm sure you'll have a great day. It seems to be building -eight pioneers the first year, close on 20 last year. I envy you. 

Paul


----------



## ianrauk (28 Sep 2009)

Sorry you can't make it Paul.

Just have to let people know to steer clear of the the smoke belching coal fired contraption with it's own fireman/stoker


----------



## arallsopp (29 Sep 2009)

Hmmm.. Just saw this. Yes, looks like a definite goer. Will swap some dates around and make it good.


----------



## BentMikey (29 Sep 2009)

Andy, are you up for an HPC meet, or an en-route to Croydon one?


----------



## arallsopp (29 Sep 2009)

Happy to do either. HPC adds about an hour to the day, but coming through central london with the cars in tow should be quite wondrous.


----------



## 139NI (29 Sep 2009)

i will be leading the ride [both fast and slow groups] from HPC at a moderate pace - that is at a pace i can get everyone to E Croydon, at which point the groups break and fall into fast and slow groupings


----------



## Mista Preston (29 Sep 2009)

Ian - I have been given a pass for the 1st. Do we need to sign up or will this do?. 50 or so mile should be do able with a little fitness training between now and then.

Also are you going to be riding via the dripping tap?, maybe meet up on route?


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Sep 2009)

Mista Preston said:


> Ian - I have been given a pass for the 1st. Do we need to sign up or will this do?. 50 or so mile should be do able with a little fitness training between now and then.
> 
> Like all www.lewishamcyclists.net rides, no need to book or get on a list - just turn up well prepared at the relevant time - you'll find a list of what it's wise to bring at that web site.
> 
> ...


----------



## BentMikey (29 Sep 2009)

arallsopp said:


> Happy to do either. HPC adds about an hour to the day, but coming through central london with the cars in tow should be quite wondrous.



Almost 2 hours, but then I'd like to get some mileage in this winter so I don't die quite as badly in the springtime when my work gets uber busy again.

Want to meet up to ride into London then? I'm not sure how close to Bigfoot you are, but that might be a good place. What time and place would suit you, I'm fairly easy.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Sep 2009)

Hello Will,
I will be bringing dragging a few peeps with me to Croydon.
Is J coming along this year?



139NI said:


> i will be leading the ride [both fast and slow groups] from HPC at a moderate pace - that is at a pace i can get everyone to E Croydon, at which point the groups break and fall into fast and slow groupings


----------



## ianrauk (29 Sep 2009)

Hi Clive,
no need to sign up mate..

Looking at meeting Andy and maybe Mike on the A232.
How about meet you at Locksbottom. We can sort out at a later date.

Be good to see you and pleased you are coming along. Will be good fun..






Mista Preston said:


> Ian - I have been given a pass for the 1st. Do we need to sign up or will this do?. 50 or so mile should be do able with a little fitness training between now and then.
> 
> Also are you going to be riding via the dripping tap?, maybe meet up on route?


----------



## Tim Hall (29 Sep 2009)

I plan to do this one. Last year I went from Crawley. I could be up for HPC this year.


----------



## BentMikey (29 Sep 2009)

Be nice to see you again Tim!


----------



## ianrauk (29 Sep 2009)

and will Mrs Hall be joining you on the bent?




Tim Hall said:


> I plan to do this one. Last year I went from Crawley. I could be up for HPC this year.


----------



## Tim Hall (29 Sep 2009)

<spits tea out>

With a meeting time of 06:40? Sir is obviously Having a Laugh. Mrs. Hall doesn't do early, and certainly not that early. I'm having trouble grasping just how early it is myself.

No, I shall be on my own. But I might be on a 'bent.


----------



## DJ (30 Sep 2009)

ianrauk said:


> I will be at East Croydon for 8am folks... so will be more then happy to meet peeps there. For those who don't know me I will be wearing my CC Buff, so say hello.
> Pretty sure Aunty Helen will be at East Croydon also.





I will meet you at East Croydon @ 8 Ian, good idea to have two groups I will go in the slower group with my son and perhaps Auntie Helen!

I hope my rail line does'nt have any scheduled works that day as we will be arriving by train.


----------



## Auntie Helen (30 Sep 2009)

I shall probably be arriving by car, like so many group cycle rides...


----------



## 139NI (7 Oct 2009)

just thought of this...

On the day, for those taking the train into victoria, its possible the roads may be corked as the cars are taking a route which passes by the station. either way if you think you are going to be late, just call me 07939287845 and i will wait on a bit. From HPC, we just need to get to E Croydon stn by c.8pm - thats c.10miles so we can be flexible


----------



## 139NI (7 Oct 2009)

thats 8am per above - not 8pm..


----------



## Aperitif (26 Oct 2009)

<bump>


----------



## BentMikey (27 Oct 2009)

Just turn up surely?



AdrianC said:


> I'm watching the weather forecast with some degree of negativity. Still it must be more fun to ride in the rain than to sit in one of those cars in it.



Oh, and I wouldn't give any credence to the weather forecast this far in advance. The earliest it's worth paying any attention to at all is Saturday night/Sunday morning.


----------



## arallsopp (27 Oct 2009)

To be really sure, a check of the skies throughout Sunday afternoon will give a proper indication. Everything else is speculation.


----------



## BentMikey (27 Oct 2009)

More seriously, 5 day forecasts are as reliable as making tea in a chocolate teapot. I'm pretty amazed anyone gives them any credence at all.

I watch the weather all the time for my work, and used to be still more serious about it when gliding and paragliding, so I've had a fair bit of experience watching 5 day forecasts change through the full range of possible weather on the day by day approach to #x important day.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Oct 2009)

Hi Adrian,
I will be gathering the masses at East Croydon.
I should be there for 7.45am.
Will pm you my mobile number.
Ian



AdrianC said:


> The ride listing has contact details for the HPC, CSG, and Forest Hill meets. Does anyone know who one should contact to convey an intention to meet at East Croydon?


----------



## DJ (29 Oct 2009)

I will be at East Croydon by 8 am see you then.


----------



## gaz (30 Oct 2009)

going to have to give this a miss, my bike is still in the shop getting repaired after my crash.


----------



## Auntie Helen (30 Oct 2009)

I'm a doubtful for this due to the weather forecast and the vast faffage of getting there on time...


----------



## DJ (30 Oct 2009)

Shame you cant make it Helen.

Is it possible for me to have your number Ian, or should I just look out for a man with a blue face, hanging around at the station with a bike?


----------



## 139NI (31 Oct 2009)

tomorrow's weather looks shoot.
.
.
..
so i'll be UNDER the Wellington Arch waiting to start from c6.40am

see you if any

w


----------



## DJ (31 Oct 2009)

Yep reckon it will be wet tomorrow until at least 10 am but then may be a bit drier after that. I will bring come prepared.


----------



## Mista Preston (31 Oct 2009)

trying to convince myself that this ride is still a good idea even with the forecast that looks pretty awful and i have no waterproofs!?!?!


----------



## 139NI (31 Oct 2009)

If the weather is like todays - and theres no reason why it shouldnt be. It will be a fine ride.

If we do encounter adverse weather which may make the ride disproportionately hazardous - ie strong sideways driving rain and wind - it may be wiser to bail out to nearby a train station. Otherwise its a goer...!

I will be taking the faster group to Brighton and intend to go as fast as the slowest person in the group - which no doubt will prob be me.


----------



## BentMikey (31 Oct 2009)

I don't think I'm going out tomorrow. Fair weather cyclist moi? Oh yes...


----------



## arallsopp (31 Oct 2009)

Hmmmm. That's Ianrauk and bentmikey added to the drop list today.
With Gaz and AuntieH out already, this is looking doubtful for me too.
Under some domestic pressure not to go, and with riders dropping like flies, I think better to join them.
Poop.


----------



## DJ (31 Oct 2009)

So who is actualy going, should I bother going to East Croydon or should I just carry on on my own?


----------



## ianrauk (31 Oct 2009)

Hi DJ
There should still be a good few people going. From Bromley/Lewisham Cyclists and from YACF. The ride leaders are still lesving from HPC & Forest Hill at the times stated. The peleton will leave East Croydon 8.15 on the dot. The ride is a blast...try not to miss it

I'm sorry I cant make this myself. A FNRttC, A very flued up pregnant Wife and this ride do not mix too well I'm afraid with the dutiful husband stakes


----------



## DJ (31 Oct 2009)

No worries Ian it was'nt aimed at you I did gather you did the FNR thingy, was just a bit worried I would be on my own, I will go as it is a rare chance for me to do this and i have a beer booked with a cousin who lives in Brighton so that will spur me on.

Cheers.


----------



## 139NI (1 Nov 2009)

i think you will be glad you did my friend....


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Nov 2009)

it would be nice to hear from anyone who went on the ride - just to be sure they survived. I had to go out today, and decided to do most of the trip by train. That didn't stop me getting soaked to the skin, and thoroughly scared. A gust of wind blew across Clapham Common and a car driver five or six vehicles ahead of me was so spooked that he/she stopped - bringing us all to a halt. Travelling south in to the wind would have been tough going.


----------



## Tim Hall (1 Nov 2009)

Having abandoned ideas of getting up at stupid o'clock for the HPC rendezvous, my alarm still went off earlier than is polite for a Sunday. Mrs. Hall's tone as it woke her was on the chilly side. Never mind. A quick breakfast tea cake and down to the station. Posters everywhere saying the trainset wasbroken in Brighton as Adrian had promised. And there was me telling Katie it wasn't. Oops.

Jan joined me at Gatwick and we met a growing peloton at East Croydon. In cluding a pair of splendid bamboo framed bikes. Want. 

I tried to get clarification on the state of the trains from a helpful member of staff, but he hadn't been fully informed. A phone call to National Rail suggested there might be some trains after all.

And then William arrived with his fit looking crew from HPC. And Katie rolled up from darkest Lewisham, as cheey as ever. And Tom C doing his Pied piper impression from Greenwich. And the lovely Jane, who went home after telling me how she recently fell asleep on a bench waiting for User10571. 

William's preflight briefing whilst informative didn't have the entertainment value of a FNRttC one. We set off into the wind and rain, with the fast group, of which I was one, sorting themselves out from the more leisurely riders as we went. The wind blew. The rain rained. It found its way in through carelessly fastened zips, through supposedly waterproof gloves, down legs and into shoes. It was wet. And windy. 

There must have been 7 of us by the time we swept Martin up at Purley. Me, Jan, William, Greg, Martin, Paola, umm one or two others. Lots of broken down old crocks. Lots of puddles. To be fair, the rain did ease off from time to time, but it was wet, very wet. And windy. Grinding up towards Hooley from Coulsdon, Paola asked me if it was like this all the way to Brighton. "Like what?" "Uphill". Fortunately not. Plenty of waves from the old crockistas, and a bit of chatter. "Roughly when was car roof invented?" went down particularly well.

A coffee and bun were consumed at the Shell garage at Horley. A penny farthing arrived, and Greg and I examined it. I thought it was a modern replica, Greg thought it quite old. The tyres seemed to be made of stitched together Continentals. 

We set off with the words "it's brightening up" proving remarkably false as the rain got worse and my hat blew off. Another stop in Crawley, coffee, bread pudding and the oldest jazz band in town. 

As we rode towards Pease Pottage we overtook the penny farthing again, so I chatted to the rider:
"How old is it?"
"About 6 or 7 years"
"Oh, is it one of Joff's"
"I am  Joff"
We chatted for a while about his marvellous machines and how hard they are to ride in the wind before I shot off to catch the bunch again. Paola was finding it tough going - I'm not sure if she meant to join the fast group, but she was very determined. 

It rained a bit more. And blew.

And then there was a nice downhill to Staplefield, which Martin, Jan and I took with enthusiasm. Greg and some others were off the front by this stage I think. Either way, we didn't see them again.

With domestic pressures preying on my mind, dampness seeping into everywhere and the railway uncertainty, Jan and I decided to get a train back from Haywards Heath. We and Martin took a pint or two at Ansty, had a quick chat with William as his grupetto turned up. And then it stopped raining just as we left. Pictures here


----------



## DJ (2 Nov 2009)

Well, I got up a little later than meant and rushed out the door, while stuffing some of my childrens Halloween chocolates in to my pockets, it was'nt raining too hard at this point so i thought, well this is ok!!!!
Met a completly new bunch of people at East Croydon, and once our leader arrived we assembled for what turned out to be a brief talk before setting off, we were soon amongst the cars, half of which seemed to have broken down already!! The roads were very rough and it took me a while to find a rythim, but find one I did and it was about 7 of us who emerged as er the slightly faster group! I believe most of the slower group gave up by Redhill, and who can blame them. Stopping at the garage found everyone cooling down quickly, my shoes were so full of water I was convinced I would be able to tip the water out of them, but alas it had soaked in to the lining and thus became two weights on the ends of my legs maybe it created some kind of fly wheel effect?
I rang the water out of my gloves and the heat from my head seemed to dry it out as quickly as it could get wet.
By the time we arrived at Crawley there were some tired souls, not least me who raided the scout tent for a cuppa and a bacon sarnie, again cooling down quickly we pressed on and by now the camaraderie was a must as there was not much else to keep the spirits up! I discovered a vintage car, that did about my pace and thus let it pull me along for the next few miles which did me the world of good for my progress as well as my spirits! 
I stopped at a garage acrest a hill to wait for the others and duely saw some heading for a pub!! The rest of us once again assembled and voted to get to Brighton, soon after this it started to brighten, Paola was getting cramps by now, but she was stoic about getting there so once we had done the last hill over the south downs it seemed an easy sweep down to the sea front, were we saw the crashing waves on the beach and then wizzed back to the train station to get a train which would'nt involve getting a bus. I think we were all done by now. It was about 55 miles for me but honestly felt more like a hundred!!! Glad I did it though and would do it again, and a big thankyou to Will for leading us well and for knowing the train times. I would have posted this last night but my computer kept giving me grief!!


----------



## Blue Hills (5 Nov 2009)

Congratulations to William for battling through on this ride in what sound like truly challenging conditions. A star.

Don't think I've ever met DJ but glad you enjoyed it.

It has been great weather the two years before - honest.

Paul
(the bastard who devised this ride)


----------



## simon_adams_uk (14 Oct 2010)

Does anyone know if this is happening again this year?

S


----------



## ianrauk (14 Oct 2010)

I will email the chap who usually organises the ride.
However there is nothing to stop people doing the ride themselves as most of the roads are closed to normal traffic, there are plenty of signs, marshals & cops showing the way.

Will be back with an update asap


----------



## simon_adams_uk (14 Oct 2010)

Thanks - was going to do it anyway but company is always good.

In case anyone else is keen it's worth noting that there are NO TRAINS between Brighton and Haywards Heath. This will add another hour/15miles onto the route if you go all the way down to the coast.

S


----------



## ianrauk (14 Oct 2010)

Just had word from Paul.
It is happening.
He is going to post details of meeting points time here pretty soon.


----------



## rb58 (14 Oct 2010)

Is this the veteran car run on 7 November? If so, I'm in.
Cheers
Ross


----------



## Blue Hills (23 Oct 2010)

rb58 said:


> Is this the veteran car run on 7 November? If so, I'm in.
> Cheers
> Ross



Yes it is.

Bear with me - it is happening.

Apologies for delay - been sorting some stuff. Plan to post details here tomorrow Oct 24.

It will be an early start as in previous years.

If I start a new thread will point to it from here.

Paul
(and thanks to ian for pushing me, and User10571 from the other place)


----------



## Blue Hills (26 Oct 2010)

NEW THREAD FOR 2010 EVENT AT:

http://www.cyclechat...n-car-runchase/


----------

